# Mehrere RGB Lüfter an mein Mainboard



## shark75 (24. März 2020)

*Mehrere RGB Lüfter an mein Mainboard*

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne 6-9 RGB Lüfter (von zwei Radiatoren, eventuell einer Push/Pull) an mein Mainboard anschließen. In der BDL steht folgendes:

The RGB LED header supports WS2812B addressable RGB LED strip (5V/Data/GND), with a maximum power rating of 3A (5V).

Ich wollte mir die Alpenföhn Wing Boost 3 ARGB White Edition kaufen - wenn ich auf deren Homepage schaue, finde ich die folgende Info zum Lüfter:

Stecker	4-Pin PWM / 3-Pin ARGB
Leistungsaufnahme	1,56 W
Eingangsstrom	0,13 A
Spannungsbereich	7 - 13,2 VDC
RGB Eingangsstrom	0,57A
RGB Spannung	5V
Belastbarkeit Empfänger	2,5A

Ausschlaggebend wird ja der RGB Eingangsstrom sein, oder? Wenn dem so ist, könnte ich ja nicht einmal 6 Lüfter anschließen, da ich bereits über 3A wäre.

Gibt es eventuell einen Hub, welcher 6-9 Lüfter unterstützt und sich den Strom "extern" (z.B. Molex) holt? Dann könnte ich diesen ja an das Mainboard anschließen und alle Lüfter parallel steuern (RGB). Oder kann ich wirklich nur den LED Strip, welcher o.a. ist, anschließen?

Oder habt Ihr eine andere Idee?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2020)

*AW: Mehrere RGB Lüfter an mein Mainboard*

Sorry, ich sehe das Thema erst jetzt, aber bei mir habe ich diesen Splitter verbaut.
LeHang 12-poliger 5-V-RGB-LED-Splitter-Hub mit: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Vorteil des Splitters ist das alle Angeschlossene D-RGBs mit Spannung per SATA mit unterstützt werden  und so mein Port nicht damit überlastet wird. Die genaue Funktion ist mir nicht bekannt, aber ich denke das die Spannung mit dazu gegeben wird, denn der Splitter hat 12 Anschlüsse und an einem der Anschlüsse geht ein Anschluss zurück ans Mainboard.


----------



## shark75 (4. April 2020)

*AW: Mehrere RGB Lüfter an mein Mainboard*

Vielen Dank für den Tipp. Wieviele D-RGB Komponenten hast Du angeschlossen? Klappt auch die Einstellung über ein Asrock Mainboard? Sollte doch eigentlich schon, da im Endeffekt die Anschlüsse und Ansteuerung analog Asus oder anderen MB Herstellern sein sollte.


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2020)

*AW: Mehrere RGB Lüfter an mein Mainboard*

Funktioniert Problemlos, weil ein Kabel geht ja zum Mainboard und alle anderen werden dann gleich mit eingestellt.

Bei mir habe ich daran 8x Strips dran.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shark75 (4. April 2020)

*AW: Mehrere RGB Lüfter an mein Mainboard*

Danke - gleich mal bestellt


----------



## IICARUS (4. April 2020)

*AW: Mehrere RGB Lüfter an mein Mainboard*

Im Grunde habe ich daran alles an D-RGB dran was ich habe.

Nur die Arbeitsspeicher nicht, da sie über dem Slot angesteuert werden und den Kühler der Grafikkarte habe ich am zweiten Anschluss des Mainboards dran, damit ich die Grafikkarte unabhängig zu den anderen ansteuern kann.


----------



## shark75 (5. April 2020)

*AW: Mehrere RGB Lüfter an mein Mainboard*

Ist es eigentlich eine Problem, wenn ich WLP auf die CPU auftrage und das System erst nach 3 Wochen zum ersten Mal einschalte?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (5. April 2020)

*AW: Mehrere RGB Lüfter an mein Mainboard*

Nein! Es soll sogar Menschen geben die es wagen ihren PC drei Wochen während des Jahresurlaubes nicht anzumachen, weil sie nicht an ihn herankommen.


----------



## shark75 (5. April 2020)

*AW: Mehrere RGB Lüfter an mein Mainboard*

OK, danke. Ich meinte ja nur, da ich noch im Aufbau bin, jedoch schon die CPU mit dem Kühler verbaut ist. Eintrocknen kann da nichts, oder?


----------



## soulstyle (5. April 2020)

*AW: Mehrere RGB Lüfter an mein Mainboard*

Nein wenn Du den Kühler ordentlich drauf montiet hast, kann nichts passieren.
Wenn die WLP allerdings der Luft ausgesetzt wird, dann trocknet es aus.


----------



## S4b0teuR (26. Mai 2020)

In den Amazon Bewertungen wird geschrieben, dass schon ab dem 6. Lüfter es zu flackern kommt, wie sieht es diesbezüglich aus?

Was habt ihr für Erfahrungen gemacht?
Ich brauch auch einen Hub für 6 aRGB Lüfter und Gehäuse Anschluss.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## IICARUS (26. Mai 2020)

Bei mir flackert nichts und ich bin 8x dran. 
(siehe dazu Beitrag 4 von mir.)

Der eine Strip was im Kühler der Grafikkarte mit verbaut ist habe ich aber nicht mit dran hängen sondern einzeln an einem extra Anschluss des Mainboards, da ich diese LEDs getrennt zu den anderen steuern möchte.

Habe aber auch keine Lüfter dran sondern nur Strips.

Die Spannung per SATA habe ich allerdings auch mit dran.

Von Bewertungen darfst ehe nicht ausgehen, bei dem einem geht es, bei dem anderem nicht und im allgemeinem weißt du auch nicht was konkret und wie verbaut wurde. Es gibt aber auch Kabel Splitter, kannst auch auf diese zugreifen nur können Anschlüsse auf dem Mainboard nur eine bestimmte Leistungsaufnahme anliegen haben und dann kann es passieren das das ganze sich zu oft aufteilt und nicht gut läuft oder den Anschluss zu stark belastet wird.


----------



## -Sin- (26. Mai 2020)

Ich habe den selben D-RGB Splitter ebenfalls mit 8 Lüftern verbaut und es funktioniert alles einwandfrei.


----------

